# Baby Phat shoes



## Charmosa (Jan 15, 2006)

Today i came across this website http://www.babyphat.com/ and fell in love with the shoes they sell... especially those under the "evening" category.

I was even more surprised when I read that they ship to Europe. Woohoo! So now I am thinking about ordering a pair or two but first I'd like to ask you all if any of you has seen these shoes IRL. I'm afraid they only look good in the photos and that I'd be disappointed.

I especially like:


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 15, 2006)

Ooh! I really like those. I'm not feelin' the third pair, but that's just a matter of personal preference. I haven't seen any IRL. I wish I could be of more help, but right now what I need to worry about is helping myself not go to the BP website to buy shoes!! LOL!


----------



## Charmosa (Jan 15, 2006)

Naw, you should visit the site. They have a lot of cool stuff and it's not even that expensive.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 15, 2006)

I love the first pair! and Im checkin' that website riiiiiiiiiiiiiight now :icon_love

Thank you!:icon_cool


----------



## Marisol (Jan 15, 2006)

Alll that I know about that brand is that is owned by Kimmora Lee Simmons, who is married to Russell Simmons. I am not much help.


----------



## Charmosa (Jan 15, 2006)

My Bf says he likes the first pair best too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chipzahoy (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of Baby Phat or Kimora Lee Simmons.. I think the brand is over-decorated and tacky.

That said, I love the first pair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mac-whore (Jan 16, 2006)

i love babyphat's shoes. not a huge fan of the clothes but, i think the shoes are very creative. i own a couple of pairs and i can assure you.. they actually look better in person :clap


----------



## monniej (Jan 16, 2006)

i totally love baby phat! the shoes in the first picture are too hot. i'm thinking i've gotta have them.


----------



## Liz (Jan 16, 2006)

there's parts of things on the shoes that i like. but together it's a bit much


----------



## monniej (Jan 16, 2006)

thanks for the tip charmosa! just picked up shoe #1! can't wait to sport em!


----------



## Charmosa (Jan 16, 2006)

Ok, I'm convinced.

But now I'm in a dilemma. Which size should I get? 9 or 9.5? I usually wear a 9 but I dont want them to be small. Darn.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jan 16, 2006)

i personally wouldn't like the brand for myself. but i admit Babyphat makes cute stuff. =)

i like the white one the best, then the first black one.

you should get the larger size. its always a bother to get something that doesn't fit, and have to return it.

esp. online. -___-;;;


----------



## cottoncandy (Jan 16, 2006)

those are lovely shoes!


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 16, 2006)

very nice shoes, my sis loves baby phat :icon_chee


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 16, 2006)

I agree.

I like the first pair the best because they are open toed.


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 17, 2006)

I never really heard of the company, those first ones are nice though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LAHENNESY26 (Jan 17, 2006)

OMG! I LOVE ALL THOSE SHOES I HAVE GOT TO BUY ALL OF THOSE LET ME GET THE DISCOVER CARD OUT OF MY PURSE RIGHT NOW. THANKS FOR SHOWING THOSE THE ARE DA BOMB GIRL.:clap


----------



## Charmosa (Jan 17, 2006)

Haha I am glad so many of you like the shoes cause they are kind of unusual and I was afraid I was the only one who'd like them.

I am stil waiting for their reply (I asked something about shipment) and when I get it I think I'll order the first two pairs.


----------



## tann (Jan 18, 2006)

Ill be the first to tell you that BABY PHAT is my favorite shoes &amp; clothes. I'm wearing some now. But, I'm in Cali, still rockin the Gold Bonita's. I have a pair of silver ones 2. Every where I go, I get a compliment. Madonna, Rapper Trina, Halle Berry, and I wear &amp; love BABY PHAT. They WILL look better on your feet, than on the pics. TRUST ME.

Tann:clap


----------



## tann (Jan 18, 2006)

Please, go to the web site. Kimora Lee Simmons is the wife of Russell Simmons, brother &amp; friends to RUN DMC. I love RUN DMC forever, therefore, I LOVE BABY PHAT &amp; KIMORA LEE. He started PHAT FARM, clothing for men. Then, BABY PHAT.

Tann


----------



## Charmosa (Jan 18, 2006)

Awww! I wanted to order this morning and noticed that they dont have shoes in my size (not 9, not 9.5). I am so disappointed!

I wonder if they even make them in my size. Does anyone know?


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 18, 2006)

i like the first 2! the last 2 are too tacky for me. too much detail/bling.

that sucks they don't have your size! i don't know because i'm not much of a shoe person, but i hope you find out soon!

when baby phat first came out, i bought every single top and those were pricey as hell. i was like, 14, and thought it was cool to bling it all out LOL


----------



## LipglossQueen (Feb 8, 2006)

Babyphat make some cute stuff, I'm not an big fan of the line overall but the shoes and occassionally the bags.


----------



## Charmosa (Feb 8, 2006)

Did any of the girls that ordered the shoes get them yet? I'd really like to know what they look like IRL.


----------



## BeneBaby (Feb 8, 2006)

I used to be a huge Baby Phat fan. I think that recently the line has gotten a little tacky and cheap looking. I think the first pair are okay. The rest I don't like at all. I see Baby Phat shoes at TJ Maxx and Marshalls a lot, usually for about 29.99.


----------



## xsteph (Feb 26, 2006)

i reallllllly loove the first pair of ankle bootsss so cute so cute!


----------

